# Are Custom Made Clothes Really Worth to buy?



## evawhite (Nov 28, 2019)

If you love fashion you will definitely buy custom made clothes. I think tailored clothes are a good choice if you want to look unique and elegant. Customize clothes gave you choices like what color you want to wear, do you want tight fit or loose fit or what size comforts you better. The best benefit of customize clothes are, they can available at any size! They are very helpful for those people who can't find the perfect size for their body or who need special fabrics that are difficult to find at brick and mortar shops. Take an example of a custom made jeans, if you want tailored jeans in cotton with grey color plus that will fit perfectly and makes you feel good then it's not easy to find such type of jeans on mass-produced jeans. So my answer is Yes! custom made clothes are worth to buy.


----------



## elixirhtcisb (Jan 23, 2020)

Yeah I totally agree  that the trends of fashion of clothes is growing with the passage of time so it's needed for everyone of clothes as make your appearance very obvious and awesome ..


----------



## Roberto Jaco (May 5, 2020)

For many people, fashion is a high priority. It's important to some people to wear only the latest fashions and styles. For others, though, keeping up with the trends isn't that important.

And keeping up is certainly something you have to do if fashion is important to you. The one thing that stays the same with fashion is this: it always changes!

You should try the latest fashion shirts that One Night Las Vegas Tour Shirt. Get this best deal from latest fashion travis scott shirts.


----------



## noshin javed (May 18, 2020)

When people hear “custom made”… they immediately think expensive… or unnecessary…  These clothes can LAST years &amp; years… these showcase your personal style… but still no match for better fitting and quality materials can be used and so on....

I totally agree that custom made clothes are worth spending money.


----------



## Geek2 (May 19, 2020)

noshin javed said:


> When people hear “custom made”… they immediately think expensive… or unnecessary…  These clothes can LAST years &amp; years… these showcase your personal style… but still no match for better fitting and quality materials can be used and so on....
> 
> I totally agree that custom made clothes are worth spending money.


Ya, custom made or tailor made are many times really cool. Best this about it is they will fit really good and the materials are usually quality!   If someone likes custom made or tailor made clothing, they should go for it.


----------



## gabiria (Aug 14, 2020)

I agree, and I like custom clothing. Because the clothes bought in clothing stores are always too big for me, it is difficult to buy suitable ones. Sometimes, I choose to buy them back and go to the tailor shop to modify them.


----------



## MsLippy (Aug 23, 2020)

Yes, paying for custom-made clothes is really worth it. I'm on the heavy side so it can be hard to find clothes that fit me perfectly. But for those who could find perfect-fitting clothes on the rack, I think that should work well too. The other thing with custom-made clothes is we get to pick the designs and fabrics and colors we really like.


----------



## stevemars680 (Sep 1, 2020)

gabiria said:


> I agree, and I like custom clothing. Because the clothes bought in clothing stores like ninga clothes are always too big for me, it is difficult to buy suitable ones. Sometimes, I choose to buy them back and go to the tailor shop to modify them.


i am also like custom clothing, because i am skin person so i also like custom clothes


----------



## LeahHodges (Dec 17, 2020)

Custom clothing is a great idea for those who like to be unique, not like everyone else. However, this service is more expensive than buying a ready-made one. here everyone decides for himself.


----------



## AlisonWilson (Jan 4, 2021)

I agree with you, custom clothing is a great idea for those who like to be unique and can't find what they want. This service is more expensive than buying clothes in bulk, but there are ateliers with affordable prices. Usually, I make custom T-shirts with my own design, and that suits me. My friends like my T-shirts so much that they ask me to sell them. After that, I thought, why not sell T-shirts of your own design? There is a guide that will help you start on the site where I order T-shirts. If anyone wants to try it too, just click here to get started. Good luck!


----------

